# Day classes for an artistic 27 year old



## soris (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I am about to embark on the adventure that is moving to Singapore - with my partner. 

WE aren't married (yet) as we are in 2014. So i am going to be pretty bored over the first 2 months of our arrival Nov 2013 - I was wandering if there are any day social art / jewellery design or dance classes around. 

We will be living near Bedok but I can obviously travel. Any advice or suggestions will be welcome. 

Kind Regards


----------

